
Show HN: Stockwallet.io – A dead simple investment portfolio tracker - ksokhan
https://stockwallet.io
======
ksokhan
Hey HN! sharing a side project I've been working on.

I loved google Finance (RIP) and when they shut down, decided to build
something to scratch the same itch.

Would love thoughts, ideas, bugs, etc!

